# Possible water damage? Bubbling/blistering



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

That's what it looks like.
Pop one of the bubbles and see.
It's all trashed anyway.


----------



## Nailbags (Feb 1, 2012)

Call the landlord it is water damage.


----------



## princelake (Feb 19, 2012)

lots like its been a mess like that for a while. it doesnt do something like that over night. probably all kinds of mold back there.the water problem needs to be fixed then it needs to be removed reboarded, taped, skimmed and painted. call your landlord to get on it.


----------

